# Brine + Ribs?  Thoughts and Suggestions Please...



## Bruce B (Sep 25, 2006)

Can't help ya Craw, I've never brined ribs before. 

Oh another Big 10'er huh?


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 25, 2006)

Craw,

Couple things to keep in mind. If you decide to brine:

1)  When you buy yoiur ribs make sure you buy ribs that are NOT enhanced with a salt solution, they will say so on the label.

2)  If you are using a dry rub, be careful of it's salt content. Brining plus salty rub could make finished product too salty.

3)  Length of brine, IMHO you could go much longer than 1 hour. If it was me doing it for the first time, I'd start with 4 hours, if OK, next time overnight. Wouldn't go much longer than overnight though.


----------



## Finney (Sep 25, 2006)

Craw, here are some pork brines if you're looking for one.
http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 25, 2006)

Got to agree with the majority of the other folks.  If a person wants brined ribs all they got to do is go buy some pumped/enhanced models which seem to dominate the market place. They been pre-brined at the pig factory and there aint no use in being redundant all over again and re-brining them one mo time.  Same goes for any other type of meat I can think of.  Them food scientists who come up with the pumping recipes are purty sharp cookies.  Think it be safe to say they most likely got a mo betta brine than we could concoct from scratch.  Just my .02 of course. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 25, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Got to agree with the majority of the other folks.  If a person wants brined ribs all they got to do is go buy some pumped/enhanced models which seem to dominate the market place. They been pre-brined at the pig factory and there aint no use in being redundant all over again and re-brining them one mo time.  Same goes for any other type of meat I can think of.  *Them food scientists who come up with the pumping recipes are purty sharp cookies.  Think it be safe to say they most likely got a mo betta brine than we could concoct from scratch. * Just my .02 of course.
> 
> bigwheel



I doubt that!  They pump their meat to protect it from the torture the "Average Home Cook" puts it through.  A normal fresh cut of meat would be jerky by the time the "AHC" was done cooking it to an internal temperature far beyond the finish temperature.  By pumping them, the "AHC" can cook the life out of the meat and it'll still be edible.

Brining yourself is the way to go in my opinion.  You control everything that goes into the meat by brining yourself and it's far better than a pumped piece of meat.  You control all the flavors you want to go into the meat as well as the salt content.  You can add, spices, savory herbs, sugar, citrus juice, etc. that will change the whole flavor profile of the meat you're cooking.  Something you will not get from a store bought pumped cut of meat.


----------



## Finney (Sep 25, 2006)

Got to disagree with you on this one BigWheel.  The pork manufacturers are using just a salt brine just to make it harder for backyard chefs  :roll:   and indoor cooks to dry out a piece of meat.  It imparts no flavor, except salt.  A lot of times the enhanced ribs also have nitrates in them which can give them that hammy flavor.

Brining is a good opportunity to add flavor to the meat as well as adding moisture.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 25, 2006)

My advice is, give up and go with the Buckeyes! GO BUCKS!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 26, 2006)

I wouldn't brine my ribs! Who's this Woodman??


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Time will tell my friend. Time will tell!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 26, 2006)

I always thought they did it so they can charge meat prices for
salt water.  (saw one over the weekend that said 17 %!!!!)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I always thought they did it so they can charge meat prices for
> salt water.  (saw one over the weekend that said 17 %!!!!)



Probably that too Cappy!  Good point!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

I dont like salty ribs, my advise is no brine.  But if you do, let us know how they turn out.  Good luck.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't care for brined stuff...changes the texture of the meat...Just my .00002


----------



## cflatt (Sep 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I don't care for brined stuff...changes the texture of the meat...Just my .00002



I gotta agree with Witt on this. I tried it a few time with chops . The flavor was pretty good but the texture was completely differeny.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally some one agrees with me... [smilie=eek2.gif]  [smilie=a_happygolucky.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank God you don't brine eggs!  [smilie=drink.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you call soaking them for 4 days


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 26, 2006)

Well yall continue to remind me of my old cuz James Robert Wheeler. When we was kids..his folks..my aunt and uncle.. bought him books and sent him off to East Ward School down at Graham...and whut did he do? Yeppers you guessed it. Instead of reading the books and doing his work..he chewed on the book covers.  The reason the food processors are so keen on pumping meat is because in additin to increasing the yields it makes for a superior product.  Now aint never found any pumped beef which was worth a flip..but as far as I can tell thats about the only exception.  Have heard rumors of certain enhanced dead fish which has been over phosphated too just to be fair..but since I dont eat much of that stuff it dont have much effect on me.  Let us get real here. 

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Well then, keep buying your enhanced meat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A rinse?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A rinse?[/quote:2pxptng2]
Pickled


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was kidding!!!!  Stick your head in Buford for a few minutes!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well yall continue to remind me of my old cuz James Robert Wheeler. When we was kids..his folks..my aunt and uncle.. bought him books and sent him off to East Ward School down at Graham...and whut did he do? Yeppers you guessed it. Instead of reading the books and doing his work..he chewed on the book covers.  The reason the food processors are so keen on pumping meat is because in additin to increasing the yields *it makes for a superior product*.  Now aint never found any pumped beef which was worth a flip..but as far as I can tell thats about the only exception.  Have heard rumors of certain enhanced dead fish which has been over phosphated too just to be fair..but since I dont eat much of that stuff it dont have much effect on me.  Let us get real here.
> 
> bigwheel



BW, you're losing points brother........................


----------



## wittdog (Sep 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was kidding!!!!  Stick your head in Buford for a few minutes!!  [/quote:2k9ogx96]
I knew you were kidding and I really did LOL when I read your post....I stuck my head in Buford yesterday while seasoning him....loves the smell of smoke


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2006)

Meat texture should only be changed if you've brined too long.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 27, 2006)

Well there is brines and then there is brines.  There are a lot of stinker brine recipes floating around in cyberspace which do jack with the texture very effectually..especially when it come to highly delicate things such as bird flesh. Now how anybody could come up with a brine which could mess up the texture of pork chops..I aint got a clue.  Musta put a little battery acid in that one

bigwheel




			
				cflatt said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well there is brines and then there is brines.  There are a lot of stinker brine recipes floating around in cyberspace which do jack with the texture very effectually..especially when it come to highly delicate things such as bird flesh. Now how anybody could come up with a brine which could mess up the texture of pork chops..I aint got a clue.  Musta put a little battery acid in that one
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



Now I know this is hard to believe, but I have to agree with BW here. I brine my pork chops all the time now and the texture doesn't chane but they sure do come out moist.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 27, 2006)

Well tried to respond to this one already but thanks to the efforts of either internet gremlins or over heated moderators it did not seem to make it through.  The gist of the response was similar to this. I tried unpumped ribs in comp for two years w/o a hint of success. When I happen to move over to pumped ribs..things got much mo betta rapidly.  Hopefully this will not offend any political correct sensibilities or cyber leprechauns. 

bigwheel


[quote="Larry Wolfe[/quote]

BW, you're losing points brother........................[/quote]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 28, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well tried to respond to this one already but thanks to the efforts of either internet gremlins or over heated moderators it did not seem to make it through.  The gist of the response was similar to this. I tried unpumped ribs in comp for two years w/o a hint of success. When I happen to move over to pumped ribs..things got much mo betta rapidly.  Hopefully this will not offend any political correct sensibilities or cyber leprechauns.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



BW, you're losing points brother........................[/quote][/quote]

Pumped ribs suck, there's no other way to put it.  Not discounting  your cooking whatsoever BW, but if you had Judges score pumped ribs highly then they shouldn't be judging.  The texture of pumped ribs is mushy and falling off the bone and they taste nothing like a fresh rib should taste.  They taste like ham!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 28, 2006)

Well the finished texture of hawg bones is generally a function of the cooking...not a built in feature of the rib dependent on whether they was pumped or unpumped.  Its real easy to get tough and chewy pumped ribs if thats whut a person desires. By the same token unpumped ribs can be turned falling apart and mushy if that be the goal. Now the hammy flavor I aint particularly noticed but since most folks love ham maybe that is why the pumped ribs make it into the winners circle mo often than their unpumped brethrens.  Highest compliment which can usually be paid to a cooked rib is to proclaim.."That taste like bacon on a stick."  So maybe you tasting bacon as opposed to ham.  I cant imagine a resident of Ole Virginny who claim to not like the flavor of ham.  That might could get a person lynched around Lynchburg

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 28, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well the finished texture of hawg bones is generally a function of the cooking...not a built in feature of the rib dependent on whether they was pumped or unpumped.  Its real easy to get tough and chewy pumped ribs if thats whut a person desires. By the same token unpumped ribs can be turned falling apart and mushy if that be the goal. Now the hammy flavor I aint particularly noticed but since most folks love ham maybe that is why the pumped ribs make it into the winners circle mo often than their unpumped brethrens.  *Highest compliment which can usually be paid to a cooked rib is to proclaim.."That taste like bacon on a stick."  *So maybe you tasting bacon as opposed to ham.  I cant imagine a resident of Ole Virginny who claim to not like the flavor of ham.  That might could get a person lynched around Lynchburg
> 
> bigwheel



I agree about the texture, both can be screwed up by the cooking process if done improperly or too long!  

If someone told me my ribs tasted like ham or bacon, I'd shoot myself in the head.  

Don't get me wrong I love ham, especially Virginia hams.  If I want to taste ham, I'll eat ham.  If I want to taste a good rack of ribs I'll cook ribs!  But I don't wanna cook ribs and have them taste like ham or bacon!


----------



## Shawn White (Sep 28, 2006)

BRINING RIBS IS WRONG

heh

It seems a heresy like parboiling. But IF I were to try it it would be for a short duration, like 1-2 hours.

Dunno why I say this.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

I used to never give it a second thought. I would go to the grocer and pick up a cryovac pack of Hormel ribs, or whatever. Not even noticing the enchancement done to them. I always got raves from folks who ate them but I never personally really liked my own pork ribs. HMMM.. quite an eye opener. Next ribs will be from a butcher , I can't seem to locate anything else commercialy available locally. It will be worth the extra costs to find out.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 28, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I used to never give it a second thought. I would go to the grocer and pick up a cryovac pack of Hormel ribs, or whatever. Not even noticing the enchancement done to them. I always got raves from folks who ate them but I never personally really liked my own pork ribs. HMMM.. quite an eye opener. Next ribs will be from a butcher , I can't seem to locate anything else commercialy available locally. It will be worth the extra costs to find out.



GH; if you have a Sam's Club or Costco down your way they sell unenhanced meat at their stores. The only place I buy meat anymore.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2006)

BJ's as well...


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks There is a BJ's pretty close. I haven't been in there since this started.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 29, 2006)

You betcha! WE LUV DA PICS!
:Þ


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2006)

Go for it Craw and don't forget to post pics and results of your experiment!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeppers..as the old adage goes..you can lead a hoss to water but you cant make him drink.  Yall continueth to chew on the book covers. 

bigwheel


----------



## Uncle Al (Sep 30, 2006)

Based on what I am reading here....If a novice were to stumble upon this thread, he would boil his enhanced ribs in brine, then wrap them in foil with some of the boiling juice, and then put them on the smoker.

Anyway, from what I have read about brining is that it is a very similar process to making ham. It does change the structure of the protein. making it somewhat softer.

 It was started when pork producers began growing hogs with very little fat. This produced a product that was not very appealing. The American public was starting to become heart heath concious and wanted to reduce the amount of fat eaten. Pork used to be much fattier and much tastier that it is today. The pork producers were not selling pork. Enhancing the pork made it SEEM tender even though there was very little fat. Enhancing brought back the tenderness by softened the meat and the pork producers started making tons and tons of $$$$$$$$$

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 30, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Based on what I am reading here....If a novice were to stumble upon this thread, he would boil his enhanced ribs in brine, then wrap them in foil with some of the boiling juice, and then put them on the smoker.
> 
> Anyway, from what I have read about brining is that it is a very similar process to making ham. It does change the structure of the protein. making it somewhat softer.
> 
> ...



Excellent post Al!  Where you been, you need to post more often!!  Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Uncle Al (Sep 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Al":3krrzjcu]Based on what I am reading here....If a novice were to stumble upon this thread, he would boil his enhanced ribs in brine, then wrap them in foil with some of the boiling juice, and then put them on the smoker.
> 
> Anyway, from what I have read about brining is that it is a very similar process to making ham. It does change the structure of the protein. making it somewhat softer.
> 
> ...



Excellent post Al!  Where you been, you need to post more often!!  Don't be a stranger![/quote:3krrzjcu]

Hi Larry,

I've been lurking and sticking my 2 cents in where appropriate. I've also been busy selling  tons of Q and sauce.  Starting to think about going commercial with my BBQ sauce. Wanna try some?  It's a sweet /hot Kansas City Style with a hint of apple and mollases. I sent some to Mr. Rempe a while back and he didn't like it.  I have sold about 50 gallons of the stuff and he is the only one to not like it. Maybe it's a regional thing. He did like the rub though.

I'll post more often promise !!!

Al


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 30, 2006)

Ditto what Larry said!  Great post Uncle Al.  

Sweet /hot Kansas City Style with a hint of apple and mollases?!  Now that sounds really good!!  Where can I get some AL'S WICKED GOOD BBQ SAUCE. I'd really like to try that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

Al, bad post. Everybody here will try it if it's free! Drop me a PM, I'd try it and would purchase my sample!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah I'm coming around on the regional thing...I sent Bruce a bunch of
Carolina sauces, and I don't think he was real fond of em.  But the vinegar
style is what I like on butts and hogs..  That said, I do like the thicker sauces on my ribs and in my beans.

   If anyone comes up with a sauce or a rub that everyone in the bbq world likes, they're going to be rich.


----------



## Griff (Sep 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> If anyone comes up with a sauce or a rub that everyone in the bbq world likes, they're going to be rich.



I thought that was Larry and Finney.

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2006)

Well think if  a person wanted to extend the research a ways further back...they will find that brining or "corning" was a well practiced form of meat handling in place way before health conscious yups began demanding skinny hawgs for the americkan dinner table.  Betta stretch back into the BC's to dig up the roots on this deal.  Alton Brown did a great simplified expose on the science behind the process once upon a time on his TV show. Here is a link to cover a lot of whut he said about the process. 

http://www.cookingforengineers.com/arti ... le=Brining

bigwheel





			
				Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Based on what I am reading here....If a novice were to stumble upon this thread, he would boil his enhanced ribs in brine, then wrap them in foil with some of the boiling juice, and then put them on the smoker.
> 
> Anyway, from what I have read about brining is that it is a very similar process to making ham. It does change the structure of the protein. making it somewhat softer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Oct 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry, your ribs taste like hammy bacon. [smilie=sorry.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 4, 2006)

Unpumped barnyard avians and pig parts do well with brining..if they aint already been pumped at the factory.  If you start trying to brine pumped stuff it sorta like carry coals to Newcastle, TX..meaning they already got plenty of coals down there.  If just generally serve only the grand purpose to make it too salty. Brined/pumped beef works well too in some applications..but very limited in scope. I dont eat dead sheep so I aint sure about that. 

bigwheel


----------

